# Full size snooker table



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

My husband was english (passed away 2 years ago).

He loved playing snooker and back in the UK he used to go playing 2 or 3 times a week.

So when we moved to Portugal I decided that he should have a table as we also had the space.

Now I don't want to sell it, but I also find that it is a pitty it not being used at all.

So, who ever wants *to play snooker for free*, of course, will be wellcome!

I can't afford to offer you drinks (except for a coffee or cup of tea), so please bring your own!

I live near Batalha área.
Just send me a message if you want to come over!

Maria


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maria

I'm not in your area but thank you for such a charming & thoughtful offer to our members.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

My pleasure!

Members who are interested will be wellcome!


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, the offer still stands! I meant it, so please don't be shy!

You will be wellcome!


----------

